# 3/24 Sword Report



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Took the Privateer out for an overnighter on 3/24 and had a pretty uneventful night. Crew consisted of Lee Boy (boat owner), Myself, Stanley and his other brother Stan, and Captain Salt at the helm. Decided to head to the Spur after several good reports from earlier in the week, and we did not have the action we hoped for. Set up first drift as the sun was going down and hooked up to a large ray a short time later. After that we did not have a single bite till daybreak. Made four different drifts and as the sun was coming up one of the ballons lays over. Started cranking and once we came tight it was a short battle. The fish was legal but small and we would have released him had we not sat up all night wanting to kill something, so bad luck for him. Hit a spot on the way in and caught 6 million red snapper, a snowy, a huge b-liner, an almaco jack, a blue-line tile, and fought a small submarine for about 45 minutes until it came unglued 1/4 mile from where we hooked it. I am guessing it was a rare mega-mouth shark since we never saw it. To bad we could not have kept the reds and snowy. 

Thanks to Chris V at Sam's for getting the line on the reels on such a short notice.

And Ted if you read this, you are one cookin SOB. That was the best sword I have ever eaten.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on your sword! I thought you can keep deep water grouper year round?


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

I argued that point but was over-ruled, so he went back to his home.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Cast-N-Call said:


> I argued that point but was over-ruled, so he went back to his home.


 
Just double checked the regs, and you were right. Snowy grouper are not closed. Hope he made it back down ok, get him next time and enjoy your sword steaks!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job Catlin. Tell Lee he's a dumbass for owning a big offshore boat and not knowing simple regulations.


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

We ain't nothin but Tennessee hillbillies, we can't read the regs.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice! even a slow night is still a night out on the gulf!


----------



## maxcyr65 (Apr 5, 2008)

nice sword!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job waiting out the sword. still looking for my first one!


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

good job guys, nice trip sounds like.


----------

